# let's see YOU pronounce this maker's name without snickering...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

sorry folks...you're bound to hear about this company one day...might as well let today be that day...maybe they should hook up with these amp manufacterers...somehow they seem to go together...i'm not sure how you pronounce that one either...oi vay...

http://www.vintageandrare.com/?page=profile&id=167

http://www.koch-amps.com/


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Gee I thought this was going to be a thread about Esteban!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The first one is WAY worse than the second. If that guys friends and family didn't suggest that he should maybe not use that name for his line, he needs new friends and family lol.

But ya, as you said, they should work together one a project lol.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Unsure why this was posted in the Acoustic Guitar forum but it's now been moved to the Open Mic.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

If its pronounced the same way as guitarist Greg Koch, then it sounds exactly as you'd think. He makes a joke of it with "Greg Koch ... rhymes with chalk". :food-smiley-004:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Again, not as bad as the other one lol. I don't even know if you can post that line name in the forum lol.

Direct address: http://www.cuntz-guitars.de/


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

oops...sorry about that...i guess some people are proud of their surname...and want to plaster it on their products...but you'd think they'd do a little research and maybe consider a new name for their product...

check out these crazy product name tranlations...yikes...!!!...

http://www.i18nguy.com/translations.html


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> The first one is WAY worse than the second. If that guys friends and family didn't suggest that he should maybe not use that name for his line, he needs new friends and family lol.
> 
> But ya, as you said, they should work together one a project lol.


lol- in germany thats a common name- and that word, or what it means to us, doesnt exist there. 
they also pronounce it like- "coonts"
its also a form of algebra.
look it up lol.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had a female classmate in high school with that family name. It was pronounced as coontz, but that did not stop high school boys from pronouncing it other ways. Bless their progressive choirboy hearts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

jimihendrix said:


> http://www.koch-amps.com/


That's not an uncommon name in the Netherlands. Just doesn't mean the same thing over there.

I can pronounce it without snickering because I'm not an 8 year old boy.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> That's not an uncommon name in the Netherlands. Just doesn't mean the same thing over there.
> 
> I can pronounce it without snickering because I'm not an 8 year old boy.


That's kinda harsh. It's just a light-hearted thread. No one was attacking them personally.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> That's kinda harsh. It's just a light-hearted thread. No one was attacking them personally.


yeah, but when ian said


> I can pronounce it without snickering because I'm not an 8 year old boy.


it was pure comedy!
even some 3 hours after reading it im still chuckling. 
im kinda immature i guess.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> That's kinda harsh. It's just a light-hearted thread. No one was attacking them personally.


 It _was_ meant to be funny. You know: here's Koch in yer eye, and all that?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I never laughed at Koch amps - maybe it's because they sound really good *L*


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

"So tell me Joni, which guitar did you play with most in the studio?" .............


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

It's not that uncommon a name in Europe, and there's a German variation spelled with a "K". In fact there's a large auto parts company in Kitchener named after the family name, "Kuntz". 

Try pronounced it "Koontz". That's the generally accepted way. Just like Koch is pronounced "Coke". One of my biggest customers is a company called Koch.

--- D


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Most of you here are too young to remember, but during the Viet Nam war, there was a cabinet minister (immigration) in South Viet Nam whose name was Dr. Nguyen Phuc Que. In the newspaper, it was fine, but when you saw TV news announcers encounter it, there would be this brief on-air flash of fear on their faces as they scrambled to pronounce it in a way that didn't get them in a heap of s**t.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Similar to the one of the big European soccer championships, which used to be called the UEFA Cup. Pronounced by most people as the U-Fu-Cup. Another source of great giggling when we were 8 year old boys.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I see Mr Cuntz has joined the forum. Maybe he will address the topic


----------



## Andreas Cuntz (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello ! Sorry, it´s me! Hope my english is readable.....

Normally I have no time for checking out those threads - just as your thread gave me the first hits on my brand-new website I was looking.... and I will be away soon again.
Maybe it is interesting for you to get a statement from me personally ?
Here it is:
Maybe this thread started at the acoustic-section because I build acoustics primary. Seems my guitars are successful in cause of their quality, design and sound - and not of my name. I love Canada, and I got a few invitations for canadian exhibitions - I will think of it... (and I am happy to hear there´s a company called "Kuntz" in Kitchener, where my friends of "Schatten Design"-pickups were until last year...)
I will tell you very honest:
I am thinking about my name since 15 (?) years now from time to time. But whatever brand will be stamped on my guitars, they were built by me personally - and a personally built guitar has to carry the name of the builder (my own opinion) - also if it´s only in small letters inside, not on the headstock. And I am strong enough NOT to change my personal name, my history and my family. Not at least I am happy to have customers all around the world who are really happy with their instruments and don´t care about the name.

What gave me the reason to write here:
someone said I would have no good friends and family, who told me about my name. That´s hurting a little - I have my best friends in english speaking countries New Zealand, UK, Scotland,.... and the best family around me! Just to let you know.

But, by the way, some jokes make me laughing myself too! - also if there are some which make me tired...
Anyway - thanks for your attention!
For those who have the chance to come to MUSIKMESSE Frankfurt - your are invited and welcome to visit our booth at Hall 3.1 Booth J69 (the booth-number is not MY fault!!!)

Greetings to Canada, and sorry if I quit this membership here again soon,
Andreas.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appreciate you taking the time to join up, Andreas. Nobody meant any disrespect to you personally, just having a bit of fun with names. Please feel free to join in on the acoustic forums, would be happy to have you involved with GC. Nice work on those guitars by the way. Welcome to GC


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Andreas Cuntz said:


> Hello ! Sorry, it´s me! Hope my english is readable.....
> 
> Normally I have no time for checking out those threads - just as your thread gave me the first hits on my brand-new website I was looking.... and I will be away soon again.
> Maybe it is interesting for you to get a statement from me personally ?
> ...


 I have, over the years, tried to pick up some Swedish, and I know in that, there are phonemes that do not translate directly nation to nation. It has happened that musicians have had to change their album titles or song titles and even their band names because of this difficulty. I have a very good and dear friend in Scotland, she giggles EVERY time she hears my birth name  "Todd" to her is common slang where she live for "that time of the month for the girls".

And, not in animosity, I have another dear friend who has one of these two names as her last name too, but even so, she finds in it amusement to laugh at herself and how names can change meaning when language shift:

http://www.wand.com/core/companyprofile.aspx?MfgCode=15313718&mfgpaid=y

I wish I knew my German relatives. Never did meet any of them. Stipp or Stippe was my mothers fathers mothers maiden name, not sure if the spelling is exact, or where in Germany she was from, that slice of family history is so long gone now :/ and Grandpa left home when he was 13. On his 13th birthday, he walked out the front door, and never returned, he struck out and got his own life.

Well Kitchener/Waterloo is I think the larges ex-patriot population of Germanic peoples anywhere on the planet (I hope I got that terminology all correct!!).

Looking your gallery over, I can see you have a very flowing sense in your instrument designs.  I like the deep cutaways actually (my fingers are kinds thick ended and short). It would be good to see some nice video demonstrations (that's a feeling for anyone that is building instruments).

I would encourage you to stick around, and join in. The guys here are all kinda mostly sorta alright sometimes 

(I hope all this translates to you well, if not I have a friend in Germany, she is a teacher and can translate me for you).

[video=youtube;YcqauC49Xmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcqauC49Xmc[/video]


Keeps


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi Andreas-
dont let this stuff bother yu in any way.
we like to laugh but- wir sind aber dummkopfe....
guten abend andreas, 
prosit-


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I definitely do not prononce Koch like "coke"... and I can do it with a straight face


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Andreas, don't quit the forum! Obviously it's valuable to the community to have as much knowledge as possible on the forum, and who's more knowledgeable than a guitar builder? It's also valuable to have international perspectives on the things we discuss here. Hopefully you'll stick around.

Personally, I'm glad you have the integrity to put your name on your product - I agree with you that it's important. And I think you should keep it on the headstock! I'm sure all of our names have some funny meaning or pronunciation in some other language, given how many languages there are in the world. If anything, yours will be very memorable to English-speakers!

At the end of the day, if they sound good and are well-priced, people will want your guitars. Regardless of name. 

--- D


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Andreas.When i read the thread and checked the link i was mildly amused,and I'm 23,that's just our members sense of humor.I hope you weren't too offended by it.I highly respect lutherie and hope to make my first acoustic some time in the near future.Some people are just immature and others just like to have a laugh.My real name rhymes with the F word,give that a thought and have a laugh,everyone does.I'm sure you know many english speaking people who have a laugh at your expense but just shrug it off like i do,hey it's kinda funny if you think about it.Stay a while or just stop buy our guitar building section,we would love to have an experienced guitar builder share his ideas on the craft,maybe you can share some insightful tricks we over here across the pond haven't heard of.Welcome to guitarscanada.ca,i hope you stick around.You'll find the members here are welcoming and respectful,hell it's Canada with many different nations and creeds all rolled into one:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Andreas Cuntz (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi again - Thank you so much, you are really kind! Be sure, if I decide to come to Canada one time, I will ask you here for being my Bodyguards ;-)
Sorry for that I will not have the time to join in here regularly:-( And don´t loose your humor, because I was here....

Feel free to check out www.cuntz-guitars.com and my favorite "guitar presentations"
[video=youtube;Qn2-CG4tJnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn2-CG4tJnk[/video][video=youtube;WX2a_vWMz_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX2a_vWMz_Q[/video]

And as John Pearse said: "Music really does make the world a better place!",
All the best,
Andreas.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I can pronounce it without snickering because I'm not an 8 year old boy.


This thread should have ended there.
Stay on and show us your wares.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey folks...here's where i got the idea to post this thread...it was meant to be humorous...not offensive...lighten up...

http://www.totalguitar.co.uk/page/totalguitar?entry=check_out_cuntz_guitars


----------

